# small engine vendoor reputation



## mamont (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi folks,

Im indenting to buy a mower and i've been looking at several models. What i think is very important is the engine. I've got the following 5 in mind:

B&S
Tecumseh
Honda
Kohler
Kawasaki

Which ones are of the best quality in your opinion? Those that are sold the most? Which are most prestigious? and if not because of its quality, why then?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

stay away from tecumseh...... kohler is good, kawi is good, and honda as long as its the commercial series. that and briggs, i'd go with briggs myself though. you can check out their websites. i beleive briggs sells the most, kohler, briggs, kawi, and the commercial honda's are used commercially.


----------

